# D90 vs T2i



## Mr.Bean (Mar 6, 2011)

Speaking purely photo wise which is better for taking pictures of skateboarding, snowboarding and travel photos?


----------



## skieur (Mar 6, 2011)

In terms of sharpness and resolving detail,  side by side, the Canon T2i is way ahead of the Nikon D90.  Shooting snowboarding would take effort with either camera since you would need to over-expose to a certain degree to get the snow a genuine white colour along with proper exposure of the the snowboarder.  Travel photos will be "warmer" in colour with the D90 out of the camera, but with adjustments and/or postprocessing the T2i would be able to produce similar colour.

skieur


----------



## Fender5388 (Mar 6, 2011)

love my d90 and wouldnt trade it for anything unless i was upgrading to full frame camera. i shoot a lot of freestyle bmx, and it does wonders.


----------



## Mr.Bean (Mar 6, 2011)

I read this and it helped a ton 
Canon Rebel T2i / EOS 550D Compared to the Nikon D90 Side by Side


----------



## nick_cool (Mar 8, 2011)

*I bought the D90 30 day ago after a serious research.

The top LCD panel is a must for me, a better grip and the controls are very important too.

Lens compatibility is another big advantage of Nikon. I bough an inexpensive 50mm and it works ok and allows 3D metering as well.

It is not good taking video, it has no autofocus and of course you can not use the viewfinder.

Anyway it is my first DSLR and I think they both are nice cameras.

Nick
*


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 8, 2011)

D90 without a doubt, similar to fender, the only thing that would cause me to give it up would be my fairy godmother producing a D700, or it's eagerly anticipated successor.


----------

